# calmers



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Sorry if this is breaking rules but was wondering if some one could point me in the right direction for calmers but not the ones from tesco if u no.wt i mean thanks


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

bachs rescue remedy is in most chemists and nature shops, or try a little yoga?


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

zak1990 said:


> Sorry if this is breaking rules but was wondering if some one could point me in the right direction for calmers but not the ones from tesco if u no.wt i mean thanks


Meditations good


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

OP's post is a bit shifty, he's looking for something other than over the counter stuff...


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Not helpfull u no what i meant as in calmers beginng with v and d


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

zak1990 said:


> Not helpfull u no what i meant as in calmers beginng with v and d


vodka?? thought alcohol was a stimulant


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

zak1990 said:


> Not helpfull u no what i meant as in calmers beginng with v and d


Vera Duckworth?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> vodka?? thought alcohol was a stimulant


A depressant. More depressing when you have to stop drinking it because you're too chubby


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

rectus said:


> A depressant. More depressing when you have to stop drinking it because you're too chubby


aww flip thats not good, maybe max out your cardio will sort out your chub a lubs??


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Lol bollocks to the lot of u


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> aww flip thats not good, maybe max out your cardio will sort out your chub a lubs??


I prefer just to eat less food, and make sure those meals are of high quality. Cardio is so 'kin boring. I have an idea that I'm applying to get a patent for, it's a treadmill with a sexy woman on a stationary bike place directly in front of you. The idea is that you're chasing her so you can touch her, and she's trying to escape. I would find this very motivational and it would stifle my urges to do it down an alley way in real life.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

zak1990 said:


> *Lol bollocks to the lot** of u *  *[/*QUOTE]
> 
> calm down bro


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Valium?


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

vet i was joking m8 thts why i put


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

zak1990 said:


> vet i was joking m8 thts why i put


You missed the joke...


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes Mixer d1


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

zak1990 said:


> vet i was joking m8 thts why i put


why you want the vet? is u sayin u a bit of an animal???? oooooo


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

zak1990 said:


> vet i was joking m8 thts why i put


So was he I think mate!

Hence "calm" down bro


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Am tired rectus lol


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

zak1990 said:


> Am tired rectus lol


Of it all? Is this a suicide thread?


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Pmsl!!!!!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

rectus said:


> Of it all? Is this a suicide thread?


dear god its not the vet he shud be callin but the doctor then???


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

hahah meaning i didnt catch on to vets joke bk


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Mate you can find anything on the internet, I found Amphetamine HCL whilst searching for phentermine, the same site also sold different psycho/adhd/anti-anxiety meds!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Conscript said:


> Mate you can find anything on the internet, I found Amphetermine HCL whilst searching for phentermine, the same site also sold different psycho/adhd/anti-anxiety meds!


How much sh!t are you on?!


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

zak1990:3668536 said:


> Not helpfull u no what i meant as in calmers beginng with v and d


My spelling isn't brilliant, but valium doesn't have a 'd' in it mate ....


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Juice Junky said:


> My spelling isn't brilliant, but valium doesn't have a 'd' in it mate ....


lol but vodka does


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

U plume i meant dieazepam my spelly wznk anyway lol


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Plum*


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

zak1990 said:


> *vet i was joking m8 thts why i put *  *[/*QUOTE]
> 
> i no you were bro , i just hate doing these fckin smileys :thumb: at my age lol


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

zak1990 said:


> Lol


If you do find em cheap anywhere can you let me know please mate, Nothing else seems to get me to sleep at night like they do


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Ok pal


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2012)

if you are having trouble sleeping why not buy sleepers instead? get some zopiclone, that'll calm you down enough to wake up with your face stuck to the pillow in a pile of drool 12 hrs later.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2012)

*hell mods are fast round here


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

@rockpimp149

I will give you the benefit of the doubt this time, do it again and your banned.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Calmers ??

FFS lad just get off all those steroids and smoke some good AK47 :innocent:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

pugster said:


> if you are having trouble sleeping why not buy sleepers instead? get some *zopiclone*, that'll calm you down enough to wake up with your face stuck to the pillow in a pile of drool 12 hrs later.


Is this good stuff then, ill have a google arround see i can find some, At best i get 3 or 4 hours sleep a night and wake up 4 or 5 times


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Is this good stuff then, ill have a google arround see i can find some, At best i get 3 or 4 hours sleep a night and wake up 4 or 5 times


Zopiclone knocks me right out, but after a couple of days, they seem to not be as effective.

I've got some Melatonin on it's way, that's good too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

http://www.unitedpharmacies-uk.md/Zimovane_Zopiclone_75mg_28_Tablets_p_1772.html


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

rockpimp149 said:


> really sorry - im new the last thing i wanna do is **** people off


fair enough mate just remeber you cant buy it over a counter or legitimatly you cant sell it on here :thumbup1:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Zopiclone knocks me right out, but after a couple of days, they seem to not be as effective.
> 
> I've got some Melatonin on it's way, that's good too.


melanotan didnt work for me, just found and ordered Zopiclone "28 tabs" and ill just take them on the days i can sleep in ie mon night, tue night sat and sun


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2012)

Zopiclone will put you down for sure, but as lat says , they lose effectiveness if used too regular , personally i'd look elsewhere and stay away from benzos and hypnotics as long as possible and look for alternative methods (get a sleep study done to find out why you arent sleeping well) , and this is coming from someone who has both valium and zopiclone on prescription. zopiclone i use very rarely , the addiction of benzos is worse than an opiate addiction - hypnotic (sleeper) addiction is even worse imo .

*not that i take opiate addiction lightly , withdrawel is just faster compared to benzos.


----------

